# my costumes through the years



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

"Hallo" from Germany

i would like to show a few costumes from the last years... i hope you guys like it!

My first Halloween - 2008










Harry Potter Fanmeeting 2009 / Slytherin rules *smile*










Halloween 2009










Halloween 2010










Carnival 2011


----------



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

and my favorite... Halloween 2011
(in May 2011 I got married - so we have decided to do a "Wedding Halloween Theme Party")




























tell me if you like it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking costumes I love the bat eared demon look.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh YES....I like them....!!
2011 and 2008


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Great looking costumes I love the bat eared demon look.


Me too!

Great costumes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely the bat eared demon look.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All very nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job. I really like the look of the Vampiress you achieved. Also very nice work on the appliances, they look very well done.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful Costume!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

Thank you so much @ all 

looking forward to Halloween 2012... designing my new costume right now


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great looking costumes. And the look like they would be cormfortable to wear for the whole night. I love the black wedding dress. Was that your real wedding dress?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You can see the progression each year ... better and better. Can't wait to see THIS year's!


----------



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

scareme said:


> Was that your real wedding dress?


This was not my real weeding dress ... my dress was white. But i would love to do a halloween wedding - maybe at the 10. anniversary ;-)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job on all of them.


----------

